# Blogs



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

Seems like alot of people are talking about blogs as a way to market your store that I finally started mine, I made all of two posts and hey someone came to my shop! Yea, I know "beginners luck" lol  I think they're a good idea for posting about your store and design...and maybe, just maybe it wasn't just luck and these people are really onto something. 

Marie


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Perhaps the best thing about advertising with blogs: Google likes blogs.


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, that could be it Twinge, especially their own blog!


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay...I have to ask.... What is a Blog and how do they work. Dumb question I know. 

Thanks


----------



## smeshy123 (Jun 12, 2005)

A blog is pretty much an online journal...lots of places you can sign up and own a blog that everyone can see for example xanga.com ....google has a blog service also, I foget what it is called.


----------



## hungnyc.com (Jun 27, 2005)

marie, just curious, which site did you post your two blogs on?


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Smeshy123,

How exactly would you use these Blogs to promote your business? How do People find your Blog? Thanks for you help.


----------



## smeshy123 (Jun 12, 2005)

To promote your business? I am not too sure...I know there is one blog out there where all they do is find really cool t-shirts on other websites and post them in their blog. I have a blog on xanga and people I don't know see it all the time. If you have a blog with a certain blog website every person who searches a category that anything in your blog matches (location, age, content) then you will show up on the results. I think?

I hope I helped at least a little...

Smesh


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes you did, thank you


----------



## Tenten (Jul 4, 2005)

To help a little more with Photodiver's question, "blog" comes from shortening the term "web log"...I know...the additional two letters are such a hassle. The real adverstising value of a blog is that it is a) free and b) creates word-of-mouth buzz. Which translates into people wanting to find out more about your product. 

The magazine Business 2.0 had an article on blogs as advertising last month (June 2005). Definitely a good article...it was actually about how to get a web business up and running in no-time...and even how to out-source your manufacturing. The blog part of the article was in the marketing section (page 92).

The real key to using blogs as free advertising is to have your product mentioned in a blog that gets a lot of traffic. Check out coolhunting.com as an example of a highly trafficked blog.

Another thing you should look into (which are free and online) are networking websites, such as myspace.com or friendster.com - If you didn't know it...this is how the 20 and even 30 somethings are meeting, talking, blogging, and even dating now. It's free, and you can put up your own blog and even link to your friends' pages. 

Adam


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Adam..


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

hungnyc.com said:


> marie, just curious, which site did you post your two blogs on?


I'm using blogspot.com (google) my blog is over here...

http://demonsmonkey.blogspot.com/

Marie


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

How do you guys promote your blog?


----------



## DMonkey (Apr 9, 2005)

I promote my blog from my website and stores, occasionaly they get picked up on the search engines as well.

The website in still abit of a mess (I've been re-organizing) but it's here...

http://www.horrorseek.com/horror/demonsmonkey

The website is on a horror-search engine server.

Marie


----------



## birdman (Aug 5, 2005)

My very first online customer ever came from a friend's blog, so hey, i'm sold


----------



## martin (Aug 4, 2005)

I added a blog directly to my site a ways back, and have been happy with how its working out. My blog is on this page of my site:

http://www.paperplain.com/update/index.php

I also tried creating an external blog (using xanga) but I don't think that is as helpful. Maintaining your own blog can be a pain though, and you definitely need to decide if its worth the extra work, both in installing software and doing regular updates.

Getting links from other peoples blogs though is always great.


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

> know there is one blog out there where all they do is find really cool t-shirts on other websites and post them in their blog.


Hey Smeshy123,

Do you have the url for that blog?


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey martin,

What software did you use for the blog hosted on your site? Is that Typepad ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bjmason32 said:


> Hey Smeshy123,
> 
> Do you have the url for that blog?


My blog does that at t-shirtjunkies.com. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I've seen http://tshirtcasserole.poweredbytshirts.com/ that does it and someone recently posted http://cottonbuzz.com/ which is in a similar vein.


----------

